# How many pounds or % of weight do does gain in pregnancy?



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

I am curious if anyone has weighed their goats during pregnancy to see how much they gain? I know the amount would vary greatly by breed. I am weighing my does and tracking, but I have nothing to compare it to, lol, hoping it may be useful information for future kidding years.
:anyone:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I have Boers.... My does' weights really vary, but I do track them during pregnancy as of last year. They usually gain around 55lbs with triplets. I had a doe gain 52lbs with twins this year... and another doe who gained 40lbs with quads. :shrug:


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Crossroads Boers said:


> I have Boers.... My does' weights really vary, but I do track them during pregnancy as of last year. They usually gain around 55lbs with triplets. I had a doe gain 52lbs with twins this year... and another doe who gained 40lbs with quads. :shrug:


Wow, that's good to know! What weight were they to start? if 125 pounds + 50 pound average increase= 28.6%
Gives me a bit of something to go on - my does are 32-45 pounds....


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh ok, yeah that makes it hard. They've been around 185-190 at breeding.... and around 245 by kidding.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Have you considered posing your question to one or more of the agricultural universities? Here in Texas both Texas A&M and Prairie View A&M have caprine research programs. They're generally very receptive to questions. Let us know what you find out!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

top_goat said:


> Have you considered posing your question to one or more of the agricultural universities? Here in Texas both Texas A&M and Prairie View A&M have caprine research programs. They're generally very receptive to questions. Let us know what you find out!


Lol, not sure they would help me in the great white north -but I will do some more digging!

Since I have pasture bred I am trying to use this info to help me estimate #of kids and due dates - but I get the feeling numbers will be all over the place!! A vet visit and ultrasound may be in order later in February. Why does 5 months feel like 2 years???

Here is my info chart (if anyone cares) and more insight into my goat neurosis - yes I have goat info in excel charts, my DH thinks I am certifiable!


----------



## cfish001 (Sep 1, 2015)

Redbarngoatfarm said:


> Lol, not sure they would help me in the great white north -but I will do some more digging!
> 
> Since I have pasture bred I am trying to use this info to help me estimate #of kids and due dates - but I get the feeling numbers will be all over the place!! A vet visit and ultrasound may be in order later in February. Why does 5 months feel like 2 years???
> 
> Here is my info chart (if anyone cares) and more insight into my goat neurosis - yes I have goat info in excel charts, my DH thinks I am certifiable!


I keep a health record on each of my goats. It contains records on how much they produce in milk (in lbs) every day, when they get supplements, when they are in heat, when they are bred, how much they weigh, etc from the time they are born.

I dont trust my memory and of course dates get fuzzy as time passes. I think a written record is important and if I sell the goat, I pass the health history with the goat.

Carrol


----------



## Chloe123 (Apr 16, 2015)

Excel is my go-to for everything I keep track of!! Glad to know others like it as well too! I love incorporating all of the formulas for what I need to know!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

I am surprised it's hard to find much info on the amount of weight gain in goats during pregnancy...I just find it interesting to try to track since I do not know dates bred for sure, I'm hoping this will give me some clues.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

:update:

Just did my 2 week weigh-in, boy these girls are packing on the pounds! Except Butterscotch, who is likely not bred, but is firm on the bounce test, go figure...just thought I would share...I will start a kidding thread a few days prior...


----------

